# From the smoke and rubble...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, maybe not...:lol: 
Here is a shot of the IROC cars that will be run on my very own
Falken Raceway for my son's birthday party this weekend...
7 preteens racing on my poor little track...
(Maybe I should go hide instead..)








Two Mustangs and two Corvettes racing for the first
official win on my home track...
Wish me luck in surviving the kids... 
Scott


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*And pic #2*









Overhead shot...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck Scott!!! And have a ton of fun!


Coach


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey coach, check your pm dude. good luck with the racing Scott, never a loser, always a blast.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

COOOL!!!!! let us know how it turns out...

they WILL have a ton of fun!

--rick


----------

